# Mecha = Ble



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda a tothom...

_Voilà_ una altra de les meves... Resulta que estic traduint un article d'opinió de l'anglès al català i mireu què m'hi surt... "streaked blond bob", fent referència a una dona que ha anat a la perruqueria i s'ha sotmès a un canvi d'imatge... La traducció literal seria "tall curt i amb bles"... però és que aquí, que jo sàpiga, ningú no parla de _bles_, sinó de _metxes_ (del castellà _mechas_)... Jo suposo que al final ho parafrasejaré (com que tampoc és que aquestes paraules tinguin cap rellevància especial en la totalitat del text..) De tota manera, us volia preguntar si algú de vosaltres parla mai de _bles_, de _fer_-_se_ _bles_... Potser jo sóc l'única que s'expressa malament i que va pel món parlant de _metxes_...  Potser a Mallorca sí que es parla de _bles_...

Salutacions des de Montjuïc!


----------



## Samaruc

La veritat és que no estic massa ficat en tema de perruqueries, però aplicat al cabell jo sempre he sentit dir "metxes".

Per València no se sol sentir massa la paraula "ble", tot i que jo sí que he sentit la paraula "blenera" (clarament relacionada amb "ble") per a referir-se als encenedors aquells antics que duien una roda dalt amb pedra i un ble penjant.

Per cert, no trobes que el plural hauria de ser "blens" i no "bles"?

Au, salut!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Mai de la vida havia sentit "fer-se bles"...primera vegada que ho sento!
Jo no hi entenc gaire però normalment dic: "me'n vaig a fer reflexos"...
Ni bles ni metxes....hehehe
Responent a la teva pregunta: no faig servir "bles".

Una abraçada!
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I tant, Samaruc! Quina badada! Ja deia jo que em sonava però que molt malament mentre ho escrivia...


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Traductora:

Bé, jo no he parlat mai de ble, sempre he anat al perruquer per fer-me metxes.
He buscat amb el google en català i per tot arreu surten les famoses metxes.

Salut


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Xerinola, _reflexos_! No hi havia caigut!!! Com es nota que jo tampoc no domino aquestes qüestions de perruqueria i que no em faig coses estranyes als cabells...

Ara ho acabaré de consultar al dicc. i al Termcat, però penso que em quedo amb _reflexos_!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Isabel, merci a tu també (sou tots una MERAVELLA).

Si fos un altre tipus de text potser m'atreviria a traduir-ho per _metxes_, però tenint en compte que és per a un mitjà una mica perepunyetes... De tota manera, ja us deia que tampoc no em feia falta fer una traducció literal, perquè el mot no era rellevant en el context... Us he plantejat la qüestió per curiositat. Però ara que la Xerinola ens ha recordat que existeixen els _reflexos_...


----------



## Xerinola

Nena!
Que fort!
Surt al Termcat! Fer(-se) reflexos!

*fer reflexos*
<Perruqueria>
_ca_ fer reflexos, v tr
_es_ hacer reflejos
_fr_ faire reflets
_en_ give rinses, to

Definicions 
*ca:* Tenyir alguns blens amb la punta de la pinta amb un preparat d'un to més clar que el color natural dels cabells.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xerinola, t'hauré de subcontractar! He He!!!
Ara mateix volia cercar-ho jo!

Mil gràcies, noia!

I, per cert, guanyes tu: al final hi posaré _reflexos_!


----------



## Xerinola

UUEII!
De res! Que fort que existeixi...em pensava que m'ho estava treient de la màniga! hehehehe

Fins araaa!
X:


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo em pensava que un ble és "el mechón" de cabells que et cauen a la cara, sabeu?

Mei


----------



## Mei

ble 

Mei


----------



## ildure

No eren també 'flocs' els 'blens' :?

Metxa és clarament castellanitzat... però qui usa ble o floc (si és el correcte) :??


----------



## betulina

ildure said:


> No eren també 'flocs' els 'blens' :?
> 
> Metxa és clarament castellanitzat... però qui usa ble o floc (si és el correcte) :??



Sí, Ildure, els _blens_ també són _flocs_, en el sentit que ha dit la Mei (copio del diccionari la definició de _ble_):


 *2 *  Floc de cabells que pengen.
 
Jo en aquest cas dic _floc_ (per mi el _ble_ és el de les espelmes), però en això de la perruqueria tampoc no em sona gens, ni el floc ni el ble. Els _reflexos_ de la Xerinola sí , però ara veig al Termcat que hi ha alguna diferència amb les _"metxes":__

*bl**e*
<Perruqueria>
ca  ble, m
es  mecha
fr  mèche
en  lock
Definicions 
*ca:* Floc de cabells tenyits d'un color més suau que el natural._ 

...Però vés a saber quina!


----------



## pickypuck

He consultat amb membres del sexe femení i m'han dit que la diferència entre metxes i reflexos està en el grossor de pèl que s'agafa quand es fa el tint. Grossor petit: Reflexos; grossor gran: Metxes.

(Demano perdó a qui pugui haver estat ofés pel meu català  ) 

¡Olé!


----------



## ildure

Sí, és això...
Pels reflexos es fan alguns flocs de cabell, però no hi ha massa cabells, solen ser els 'atigrats' que n'hi diuen 
Les 'mechas' és un bon floc de cabell xD


----------



## ampurdan

"Metxa" existeix en català, com una paraula d'origen paral·lel a la castellana (del francès "mèche" i aquesta amb possibles orígens remots en el grec, segons el DGREC), encara que s'utilitza principalment per la metxa de cohets, petards i explosius. Segons el DCVB, a Lleida, Gandesa i Tortosa es sinònim del castellà "mechón": feix d'alguns cabells deviats del pentinat.

La veritat, però, és que segons el DIEC, un ble, que es veu que és mot d'origen celta, pot ser "un floc de cabells tenyits d'un color més suau que el natural", o sigui, el que buscàvem. No sé pas d'on ho han tret...


----------

